

Ask HN: Please review my webapp: Tweeght.com - adityakothadiya
http://tweeght.com

======
adityakothadiya
Hello HN,

I launched <http://tweeght.com> a few days ago. It's a Twitter based
application to share your thoughtful and insightful tweets with #tweeght tag.
Other users can Vote up, Retweet or Reply to your tweets.

The idea was born out of simple necessity - to share my thoughts, and follow
thoughts from other interesting people on the Twitter. But due to other noise
available on the Twitter, these thoughtful tweets were getting buried, and
were hard to discover. So I created Tweeght in one week. Instead of following
such tweets from interesting people in real time, I can just read interesting
Tweets voted up by others.

So please review the application and let me know your all kinds of inputs.

\- Do you find it useful?

\- How was the usability, design and performance?

\- Do you have suggestions, ideas to take it to next level?

Also, if you like this app, then I'll really appreciate if you could promote
it amongst your Twitter followers.

Thanks a ton in advance for your inputs,

\- Aditya

~~~
moe
Can't help it but my first impression was something between an echo chamber
around the echo chamber and an interactive fortune cookie collection.

Wouldn't it make more sense to vote on whole discussions instead of individual
tweets?

------
jacobscott
Couple of points:

1) I understand the use case, but asking people to trust you with their
twitter credentials is bad news bears. Isn't some combination of OpenID/OAuth
supposed to fix this (once twitter gets around to it, or whatever)?

2) I think the intersection of digg with twitter is interesting (don't know if
it is novel), and using a tweet tag is a clean way to do it.

3) Your design is pretty clean, don't know if I like the color scheme or name
though.

4) Is "thoughtful tweet" an oxymoron? Is there a good use case for high SnR
microblogging?

~~~
adityakothadiya
1\. I completely understand the issue with Twitter account credentials. That's
why I kept it with minimal requirement - provide it only when you want to
Post, Retweet or Reply. When I say we don't store your credentials, I do mean
it. That's why I ask it every time it is needed. But as you said, once Twitter
fixes it using OAuth or so, definitely I'll support it.

3\. My idea was to keep the domain name short and find the one which is
available :). So its' mix of Tweet + Thought = Tweeght.

4\. I've seen many people just post their insights, interesting observations,
inspiring quotes, etc. So is the idea :)

------
tolmasky
I would make the last point number 1 on your site. Before I care about how to
sign up, I want to know what on earth its for. Once I waded through all the
different ways of interacting with tweeght (which I'd never do in a real site,
but I did here), and found out what the idea was, I thought it was really
cool. The voting is whats important in my mind, since you can already retweet
and quote people with vanilla twitter.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Thanks for the input. I'll review it and see how effective it looks.

------
jaxn
1) I might find it more useful if it was limited to tweets from the people I
follow or where the votes were from people I follow. I know that is much more
difficult data and that it requires much greater adoption to be viable. But I
think that would make it useful for me. (you could also use favorites as votes
if you can get the data).

2) The design and performance seemed fine. The icons seem less harsh on
twitter.com because the row height is closer to the icon size. Also, maybe
only display the instructions the first time I visit the page. Go from Popular
to Recent and back to Popular. The instructions get in your way.

3) I guess I rolled this one into the first answer.

Now, it sounds like I may want different things from twitter than your target
market since for me it is more about ambient relationships than insightful
commentary.

Congrats on your launch!

~~~
adityakothadiya
Thanks for your inputs.

1\. For this suggestion, I'll need your Twitter login details. Who you are on
Twitter. But right now there is negative mindset about giving Twitter account
details. So I started with minimal requirements on user side.

------
Anon84
Pretty neat idea.

I'm amazed at the variety of different apps that have been popping out around
such a simple concept. Kind of reinforces the concept of Twitter as more of a
protocol than an actual tool.

What kind of mining are you doing on twitter? Public timeline? Firehose? Can
you make the original data available? There were news of some data being made
available some time ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=406664> but it
quickly got taken off line.

Any body else has any data they can provide privately (or otherwise)?

------
AndrewWarner
I like the idea, but I don't think you need the big explanation box at the
top. You built a very intuitive site.

The only thing that needs an explanation is how to post. So I suggest having a
button that says "post" and when it's pressed, show the different methods.

------
hotshothenry
i like the layout and design, esp the color scheme, you managed to pull off
the brown.

~~~
adityakothadiya
thanks! appreciate it. Brown represents classic theme. It doesn't represent
modern outlook. So wanted to have brown theme for quotes/thoughts related
site.

------
andrewljohnson
Why do people use mispellings for their domain names? It's not a good idea.

~~~
TooMuchNick
In this case, I actually find the baroque "misspelling" charming. It's like
Ben Franklin is spelling the word "tweet." The overwrought spelling fits the
tone of the site: a little more weight is expected here than in the usual
Twitter message.

------
albertsun
I don't understand the point of the app, is it just a place to vote on
insightful tweets? Your app needs to tell me somewhere prominent why I should
use it and what benefit I will get from using it.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Lot of people share very insightful, thoughtful and inspirational tweets.
Unless we are on Twitter for 24x7 it's impossible to follow such great tweets
in real time. The search.twitter.com is good for people who can afford real
time monitoring of tweets.

But for the rest of us, it's good to check good tweets voted by other users
just few times in a day. That's the purpose of Tweeght - to learn from these
insightful tweets. Hope it is clear now.

------
willdayble
Yo dawg, I heard you liked Twitter....

=\

